# Apple Cider Vinegar



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Does apple cider vinegar help with eye tearing?

I was in a dog store the other day, and the owner said to put some of this vinegar in their dog food every second day to help with the eyes tearing?

If this does not help, can you tell me what I could get that is safe for my dog?

I am a new Havanese owner, and this forum sure is helpful


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! You Hav is Cute! I do not have problems with eye stains, so I can't help you out. I have been doing a search on Flea Control and it mentioned Apple Cider Vinegar. I haven't tried it yet, but said to mix it 1/2 in water and spray on fur each day.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you

Yours is cute too - Aren't they just the best dogs!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver wouldn't touch his food with ACV on it.
How old is your adorable hav?


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

She is 8 1/2 months old - and I tell you, I have never had such a wonderful dog. She is sitting on my lap as I type - we just adore her, and I love this Havanese forum. It is just the best.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I tried putting a tiny bit in the water bowl and the dogs turned their noses up at it. Didn't work in food either.
I didn't hear about using it for flea control and would like to know more about that. Frontline Plus hasn't done diddly for my dogs. grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

:welcome: Sandi! Your Hav is cute . . . what is her name?

I tried the vinegar in the water, and Jackson wouldn't touch it. He is very picky about his water, though (has to be fresh and cold), so it's certainly worth a try. We are trying the parsley and yogurt trick on the food to see if that helps. Last night, the booger picked out the parsley . . . I am going to have to mash it up in some canned food. 

There are lots of products you can try as well if you will search for tear staining on the forum. 

We would love to see more photos of your baby


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you use anything else for tear staining that is safe?


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Well now she has a goofy name, but my husband picked it. My husband is german and when he was little, he had a dog named Fips, that he said was the best and smartest dog he had ever had. He lived in a small town and my husband's mother would tell Fips to go and pick him up from school every day, and this dog would do that. The sad end of the story is that Fips got run over one day, and came home to see my husband before he died. Anyway, long and short of this is that my husband has never forgot this dog, and still gets teary when he talks about him, so he wanted to name the dog Fips. I said she is a little girl and that doesn't suit her, so we compromised and called her *Fipsy*. When we got her from the breeder, her name was Sofie (which I liked better), but you know what, Fipsy suits her now, and that is her name.

You all have such great names for your Havs - mine is a little goofy, but it meant a lot to my husband to call her that.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Fipsy is so cute! I love it . . . especially with a story behind it like that. My husband had a mutt growing up nicknamed Hoona because DH's little brother couldn't pronounce the real name (that I don't even remember!)

I keep trying things on the stains . . . Angel Eyes works for a lot of people, but is expensive, messy, and controversial because of the antibiotic in it. But it does work! Jackson didn't like it, and I thought it was very messy and expensive. So we continue to try the natural remedies.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks - I will post more pics of my baby on here, but I am a little intimidated by some of the pictures on here - they are so good and so professional. Mine aren't anything like that, but I am thinking of getting a new camera when I see everyone's pictures. They are so good.

Sandi.

PS - Thanks for the welcome - I am having issues navigating around here, and I think I have posted stuff in the wrong place, so hope I did all right this time.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Fipsy...I love names that are different! And the story behind it makes it even better!

P.S. It took me a long time to get to where I have about half of the Forum figured out! Ha! So, it looks like you are doing well.

And many of us don't have exceptional photography skills--but we love, LOVE photos of our Havs, so, please, get to posting!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sandi Kerger said:


> Well now she has a goofy name, but my husband picked it. My husband is german and when he was little, he had a dog named Fips, that he said was the best and smartest dog he had ever had. He lived in a small town and my husband's mother would tell Fips to go and pick him up from school every day, and this dog would do that. The sad end of the story is that Fips got run over one day, and came home to see my husband before he died. Anyway, long and short of this is that my husband has never forgot this dog, and still gets teary when he talks about him, so he wanted to name the dog Fips. I said she is a little girl and that doesn't suit her, so we compromised and called her *Fipsy*. When we got her from the breeder, her name was Sofie (which I liked better), but you know what, Fipsy suits her now, and that is her name.
> 
> You all have such great names for your Havs - mine is a little goofy, but it meant a lot to my husband to call her that.


I know a lot of dogs named Sofie. When we go on walks with our friend's dog (Sofie) when she calls hers other Sofie's will come but NOT hers :frusty:
I love the name Fipsy


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

*Fipsy*

Thanks, now I don't feel so bad about having a name that is a little goofy.
It is funny, I didn't like the name at first, but then after awhile it just seems to suit her, do you know what I mean? Funny about names how they fit the dogs.

Here are some more pics.

Sandi


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Fipsy is precious! I love her little topknot and her coloring. She has a beautiful face too. Your photos are great!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sandi Kerger said:


> Thanks - I will post more pics of my baby on here, but I am a little intimidated by some of the pictures on here - they are so good and so professional. Mine aren't anything like that, but I am thinking of getting a new camera when I see everyone's pictures. They are so good.


 I know what you mean, Sandi! That's what happens when the owner of the forum has a love of photography & Havanese! She is a pro photographer and originally started this talking about cameras & Havanese, so she drew a lot of people of like mind. I've always been a bit inadequate in the photography department, so I just take a bazillion photos and post one or two that turn out halfway decent. 

Welcome to the forum! Fipsy is an adorable name.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I know what you mean, Sandi! That's what happens when the owner of the forum has a love of photography & Havanese! She is a pro photographer and originally started this talking about cameras & Havanese, so she drew a lot of people of like mind. *I've always been a bit inadequate in the photography department, so I just take a bazillion photos and post one or two that turn out halfway decent. *
> 
> Welcome to the forum! Fipsy is an adorable name.


That is the best way to get a good shot! Thank heaven for digital cameras:whoo:
Sandi and Kimberly you have great photos.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I love the name Fipsy!! It's so cute an unique with a great story!

Your little one looks adorable!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Sandi & Fipsy! Your photos were very good - mine aren't ever anywhere near that good! Fipsy is a doll!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What a Cute Face! She is so cute! Love the coloring and the length of the hair. AND, love the name...............our Dexter has so many names, he hears Dexter once in awhile!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you and so are all of the Havs here are just so adorable - I already want to get another one - I keep thinking what a great playmate another dog would be for Fipsy - can you believe it - we can't afford another dog.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I had her groomed and they cut about 1" off of her, I would not have cut her, but my husband wanted to do it - now, I think I will grow her hair long, as I like the long hair. The long coats look so beautiful.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

What a beautiful Hav.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you - I think your little one looks very much liker her - Is yours a sable?

Fipsy is sable, so I hope she retains some of her colour, - I have pictures of her mom and dad as well - her mom was much lighter than her, and still has some color.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome and I love the name !!! Like Linda said, we put so much thought into their name and end up calling them everything but. 

I did purchase some Angel Eyes that I have not started yet until her adult teeth are in. She has minimal staining so hoping a very short course will do the trick. I plan on starting with half the recommended dose and see how that works.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok....We want to see the pictures of Mom & Dad too! Please........... You said you had them.............sooooooooooooooooooooooooo, if you have pictures, we have to see them. That is the rule. 

Oh! As for long hair on the Havs, I hope you are brushing everyday, even if it is little short sessions on different parts of the body. I love long hair too! I am just starting to see small mats on Dexter, so I need to be more diligent in my brushing and checking for mats...Dexter's hair is getting longer.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Fipsy is a cute name. I, too, love the story! She is an adorable hav!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, here you go, these are pictures of Fipsy's mom - Halle
and her dad Guy - I think she has her Dad's eyes.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I am going to try Angel Eyes I think, - boy it sure is expensive.

Here are two more pics of Fipsy when she was younger.

When we were looking for a puppy, I researched various breeds on the Net, and I just loved the Havanese. But I have to tell you a story, - you sure have to be very very careful when you get one. Of course, we did not think we could afford the high price of a Havanese, and I had already checked with 2 breeders in our area that were very good breeders and came highly recommended. (but they were pricey). Then, I saw a Havanese ad and the puppies were $800.00, but the lady said she would reduce it to $500.00. My son-in-law and myself drove to where this lady lived (about a 2 hour drive). Well, when we got there, I was never so dismayed in my life. The lady had 9 adult Havanese in a very small house, and they were pooping & peeing all over the house. They were also all fighting with one another. The puppies (and there were 2 rooms of them) were all terrified of us. There were older puppies in 1 room and 6 week old puppies in the other - The mothers of the puppies were nowhere to be found. This lady then told me she was a nurse (if she was ever nursing me, I would just have a fit). She told me at that price I could not get a health guarantee or any papers. Anyway, long and short of this, is that we did not get any puppies from this person, as I have never had such a bad feeling about anyone in my life. We then went home and I emailed the two reputable breeders and told them of my experience. They both said this lady was extremely unreputable and that I did good to walk away from her. 
The one good breeder (Heather Warnock) started corresponding via email with me, and eventually, we got a puppy from Heather. I am so so glad we did not get the original puppy - This first lady now has an ad on the Internet, that "best offer" will now take the puppies. I feel like reporting her to someone, but don't know if it would do any good.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the group. Fipsy is adorable. I love her name. My DH named "Cicero" and I hated it...but he IS a Cicero.  The Mom and Dad are beautiful Havs with really nice coats. Keep the pictures coming, please!!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I love the name Cicero- what a neat name!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Mom & Dad pictures are beautiful! Your pup has already lighten out some in his hair, you have kind of an idea what your pup will look like. I am so glad you waited to get a good puppy. What colors were the other puppies?

What is sad, is those puppies at the bad breeder's home will be sold to someone and I bet the puppies will be causing problems with temperament and social issues.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, she has lightened up, I am hoping she will keep some of her color. The breeder told me she was much darker then her Mom ever was when she was born, so hopefully she wil have some color, but if not, that is okay 2.

Other pups were solid black, black and white, 2 champagne?, one sable. If we got another hav, I would love black and white.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

And about that bad breeder -- I couldn't get her our of my mind for about a week - I have never seen puppies that were that scared of anyone, and never seen dogs fight like the adult dogs were fighting - they were snapping and biting one another - My son-in-law said he felt like throwing his socks away (as we were walking shoeless in the house).

This breeder also told me she had a friend in Halifax (which is the other end of the country - we live in Western Canada), that she bred dogs with. I am convinced they were running some sort of puppy mill.

Every bit of furniture in the house and the beds as well were covered in a thick plastic, the house looked like a rental - not much furniture, no pics on the wall, etc...

And the thing that really bothered me was the fact that I left the puppy there, God knows where he would have ended up.

The difference between that place and my good breeder's place was unbelievable. When I went to my good breeder's place, puppies were normal and the adult dogs were certainly not fighting with one another, they were so much different.
I also got a Health Guarantee, and Heather said she has never had a puppy returned for any health reasons, so I am hoping everything is okay now.

I* don't know much about grooming - should I be cutting the hair around her eyes?
*
I am washing her face every day and brushing her every day. She wasn't too pleased about me doing it at first, but she is used to it now.

*Any favourite shampoos that everyone uses?
*
Sandi


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2882&highlight=sierra

I am hoping this link comes through, if it doesn't I will try again. I have only trimmed a little in the middle of the forehead.

Sad/Bad things happen everywhere...Is there some way to report the BAD breeder because of the conditions in her home?


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know - who do you report it to - the SPCA?


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks so much for the Sierra link - That is so great - I am going to print this off - my daughter is a hair stylist and get her to cut Fipsy's bangs.

Sandi


----------

